# Will a 1992 audi s4 motor swap into a audi coupe, has anyone done this



## 206audi (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like a fun project, I have access to a 1992 audi s4 for cheap
has a good body but I really like to coupe models 
Has this been done
I don't know much about audi's 
Is this the same engine in the audi S2
Or what motor's in that car 
I might also have access to a 200 turbo 
Which motor will be more of a stright up swap (also considering power, usablity, and reliability) Sorry I should take a english class
If some one can let me know asap that would be great 
the s4 sell on the 30th and need to know before then
Thanks
YOSH


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Will a 1992 audi s4 motor swap into a audi coupe, has anyone done this (206audi)*

yes you can do it. Same engine that is in the S2. The RS2 conversion should be done when you do the swap for maximum power.


----------

